# Need help deciding on a stump grinder



## countrytrees (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm trying to get into stump grinding. two or three other companies do grinding along with their tree work all im lookin to do is match them and beat the ones without a grinder im debating on a high end walk behind vs a low end self propelled. iv looked and rayco, vermeer, bandit, DR, and husky. more than anything im curious to know the horsepower on the stump grinders that yall run. that should give me a pretty good idea of what i need.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 21, 2012)

may want to check out the Alpine Magnum..... That is what got me started in the stumping business. It is harder work than most grinders but it is fast and productive with a new set of teeth.


Other than that I would suggest a 30ish HP machine such as a vermeer 252. Honestly it probably grinds at about the same speed as the magnum. A lot easier on the ol' back though. If you can get into a used 252 for a good price that is probably a good way to go.... need a trailer for it to though.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you check out Dosko. We got a couple. 
Dosko - Stump Grinders | Your Souce for Commercial Quality Stump Grinders

Jeff


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 25, 2012)

countrytrees said:


> I'm trying to get into stump grinding. two or three other companies do grinding along with their tree work all im lookin to do is match them and beat the ones without a grinder im debating on a high end walk behind vs a low end self propelled. iv looked and rayco, vermeer, bandit, DR, and husky. more than anything im curious to know the horsepower on the stump grinders that yall run. that should give me a pretty good idea of what i need.



I've got a couple inexpensive self-propelled units available. rayco rg1625 which is 25hp and a vermeer sc252 also 25hp. either one is a great entry level machine


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 25, 2012)

sending it off to paint tomorrow morning if I don't sell it before then. also going to get a full service. if someone wants to buy as-is, let me know...View attachment 235525


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 25, 2012)

*Choices Choices*

If you are just looking to get into the Stumping Business you might ask your self Why? and for How Long? if the answer because there is a hole in the market that needs to be filled. then you might want to do some Market research on what the competition is Failing to provide! is there an accessibility problem? is there a time constraint problem? where do the opportunities lie? I have owned all the above and will be happy to tell you to Remember Bigger/more Mass is better 
the 252 I found to be no where near enough machine for any thing Too little HP Too Small of a Wheel and way too lite! 
the 1625 a little bigger but still lacking Torque and the wheel was too small!!

the things I would look for are .... ability to fit through a 36 inch Gate Opening, Ability to steer Hydraulically, Ability to cut at least 15 inches below grade, Preferably Diesel, just to name a few

The older Carlton 4400-4 is about the best machine you could buy used, spend under 8000 and be able to out do most of your competition. if a second machine is in your future I wholeheartedly recommend an Alpine Magnum this will get you places no one else can go for the same money as the big machines and provide that extra amount of versatility to make you the Go to guy in the business! Vermeer also makes a nice machine I just cant speak honestly on them because other than the 252 I havn't put much time on any of them

the 4400-4 is about 200% better than the 1625 and further Carltons 7015 is about 175% as good as the 4400-4 so on Orders of magnitude you should further ask your self the How long Question again, and if the Answer is " A long time ", then get in it to win it buy the big boy and go knock the socks off of your Competition. 

Thanks Jon

Fairbanks Stump Grinders


----------



## Creeker (Apr 26, 2012)

countrytrees said:


> I'm trying to get into stump grinding. two or three other companies do grinding along with their tree work all im lookin to do is match them and beat the ones without a grinder im debating on a high end walk behind vs a low end self propelled. iv looked and rayco, vermeer, bandit, DR, and husky. more than anything im curious to know the horsepower on the stump grinders that yall run. that should give me a pretty good idea of what i need.



I have a 33HP diesel SP4012 with remote, its a handy machine. I thought the following SP4012 was very cheap. Its a petrol lever control but like new from what can be sen in the pic.

Two wheel machines are just hard work and IMO a waste of time on stumps over 2Ft.

....http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/180993.htm#post3618548

And its in Texas......


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 26, 2012)

the rayco is off to the paint booth. I'm also selling this sc252 with 530 hours...View attachment 235684


----------



## arbor pro (May 1, 2012)

racyo super jr after paint...just needs a good home now.
View attachment 236520

scott 605-228-9350


----------



## arbor pro (May 3, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> racyo super jr after paint...just needs a good home now.
> View attachment 236520
> 
> scott 605-228-9350



graphics done now too. View attachment 236755
View attachment 236756


was out grinding with this yesterday before washing and installing the new graphics and it ripped through 12 - 18" stumps and a 10'x30' lilac cluster in only 2 hours. Great running machine. Also had it freshly serviced and new drivetrain belt installed. Needs nothing.


----------



## Kottonwood (May 3, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> graphics done now too. View attachment 236755
> View attachment 236756
> 
> 
> was out grinding with this yesterday before washing and installing the new graphics and it ripped through 12 - 18" stumps and a 10'x30' lilac cluster in only 2 hours. Great running machine. Also had it freshly serviced and new drivetrain belt installed. Needs nothing.



wish I had the cash for that thing right now. Anyone want a stump slayer?


----------

